# Travel Photography - Monopod or Tripod?



## cgennoe (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi!

I am planning to do quite a bit of backpacking throughtout asia over the next year (teacher in Korea

I recently posted asking how to carry my gear and I believe the best way to do so is to carry my gear on my frontside using one of the Lowepro beltpacks. 

The next question is drumroll...monopod or tripod? 

I am a landscape photograher and had originally thought of buying the Manfrotto 682B because it seems the best of both worlds.
However, I plan on doing more than posting my shots on facebook..namely, selling them. 

Having said that, would you yourself go with a monopod or invest in a carbon fiber tripod in order to ensure that those photos are tacksharp. $ isn't so much of an issue here..finding the best valued, lightweight, compact and sturdy tripod is. I was reading Gitzo make some solid candidates.

I'm actually hiking Mt. Fugi August 1st to shoot the golden sunrise. I know it can be windy up there. What do you think?

Thanks~

Colin


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2008)

Personally, if I had the money, I would go for a top end carbonfibre tripod. Especially if you are doing landscape work and are going to want a perfect steady and straight shot - a monopod just won't get the same results.
What you could do is - as your walking - get both! There are some walking sticks that can double as a monopod (or the other way around). I don't know any names, but I know they are out there. That would give you something to use whilst on the move about the place (and an additional aid in walking) whilst also giving you the option of using a tripod
As for balance in wind - well firstly many people wil hang weights off their tripod to get extra support (if your not carrying weights = and you won't be - then hang your bag on the tripod).


----------



## Ben-71 (Jul 12, 2008)

This is one of the eternal dilemmas.

When you need to really stabilize the camera &#8211; low light, strong wind, 
etc' &#8211; a monopod is no replacement for a tripod. 
I'd consider a monopod only if I was sure that I'd use only fast enough 
exposures.

Aluminium tripods are noticeably less influenced by wind than Carbon 
Fiber tripods, but they're, obviously, heavier.

Add weight to either one, in a bag filled with rocks, hanged under the 
apex of the tripod. 
If the bag sways by the wind, tie it (from the middle or bottom) to the 
2 legs that face the wind. 

A good way to block much of the wind from the tripod & camera is to 
shield them with an umbrella, which is strong enough, so it doesn't 
collapse.

A Gitzo &#8211; whether a tripod or monopod, Carbon Fiber or aluminium &#8211; 
is an excellent choice.

The less leg sections it got, the more stabile it is. 
The less you extend the center column (or avoid it altogether) the more ​stabile it is.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 12, 2008)

&#50668;&#48372;&#49464;&#50836;,
Do you usually use one of those walking stick things when you trek?  I usually take something like this or an oak martial-arts quarter-staff. They're very multi-purpose in camp and on the tail. If you sharpen one end and silicon a metal washer to the top you can additionally use a nearby rock to drive it into the ground like a stake - besides using it like a regular  monopod I mean.. Then just use a Bogen super clamp or anything like it and you've solved your problem and increased the multipurposity (  ) of your hiking staff.

Here's a mini-clamp that's only 150 grams and looks like it would do the job:






Image courtesy of Hague​


----------



## Ben-71 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bifurcator said:
			
		

> &#50668;&#48372;&#49464;&#50836;,
> I usually take something like this or an oak martial-arts quarter-staff. They're very multi-purpose in camp and on the tail. If you sharpen one end and silicon a metal washer to the top you can additionally use a nearby rock to drive it into the ground like a stake - besides using it like a regular monopod I mean.. Then just use a Bogen super clamp or anything like it and you've solved your problem and increased the multipurposity (  ) of your hiking staff.
> Here's a mini-clamp that's only 150 grams and looks like it would do the job:





			
				Bifurcator said:
			
		

> Two more sticks and a good string, and you can tie them into a real
> steady tripod. Serious.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 12, 2008)

True. (I guess you're hinting at bringing an actual tripod?) But you can't use it for hanging your backpack from a tree, walking support, snake removal, prying large rocks out of the ground, fending off an angry badger, stirring the fire, suspending your coffee-pot over the fire, tube-tent rope anchor, or a place to park your rump when you need to sit and the rocks and ground are nasty/wet. etc. If he already uses a hiking staff the pod and string become "extra gear" which is always bad...

Both are just more/alternative solutions to consider.

Or did you mean 3 actual sticks?


----------



## Ben-71 (Jul 12, 2008)

I did mean actual sticks 

You reminded me of the good old days in the desert, quite a few 
days at a time, and having to manage with whatever was available, 
which wasn't much, but somehow always enough.


----------



## cgennoe (Jul 13, 2008)

These are excellent suggestions to ensure there is not any movement in less than ideal conditions. 

Can anyone recommend the best valued Gitzo?

Appreciated!

Colin :thumbup:



Ben-71 said:


> This is one of the eternal dilemmas.​
> 
> When you need to really stabilize the camera  low light, strong wind,
> etc'  a monopod is no replacement for a tripod.
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 13, 2008)

In answer to your original question, "Yes". If money isn't a concern take both. The tripod is a MUST have for landscape work. (Cf is nice, but I'm not completely convinced the extra price is worth the saving in weight unless you're toting a big tripod). A monopod is essential for all those places (museums, temples, etc) that have large sings at the entrance saying "No tripods". A good tripod will cost you <$200 USD, and a good Manfrotto/Bogen, Gitzo, or Benbo tripod with a ball head (Don't get a tilt/pan head; too limiting for general work) will cost you somewhere in the $350-500 for aluminum and north of $700 for CF (That's new, don't forget to look for used gear). My personal preference is for the Manfrotto 190 Pro or it's Gitzo brother (the model of which escapes me) because of it's ability to not only reverse the centre column, but to use it horizontally.


----------



## Ben-71 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote - Colin
These are excellent suggestions to ensure there is 
not any movement in less than ideal conditions. 
Can anyone recommend the best valued Gitzo?
Appreciated!  Colin ​One can make a very stabile tripod from 3 sticks  this was no joke, 
but true, to do this one has also to know how to manage out there.​ 
"Best valued"?  This is specificrequirementsdependant. ​ 
The answer was embedded in my reply. You could go to the Gitzo Website...​ 
There's never "not any movement". We can only reduce it to a 
suitable amount.

If you are willing to carry the weight that the max' stability Gitzo model has,
it is the 4.4kg (9.7lbs) Series 5 Gitzo, *Aluminium,* *3 leg sections*, model G1500.
+ 2.95lbs of the Low Profile 3-way head  G1570M.
+ 1.92lbs of an Aluminium center column, if you want one.​ 
While Carbon Fiber absorbs vibrations faster than Aluminium does, it is 
more sensitive to the slower & larger movements caused by wind.​ 
If you're willing to sacrifice some stability (in wind, not in other conditions), 
and carry 1.71kg less (3kg less if both have center columns), then the
most stabile *Carbon Fiber* is the Series 5, *3 leg sections,* model 
GT5503S.
It is a bit short, at 133cm (w/o center column), 2.69kg (6.5lbs).
+ the G1570M Head + optional Carbon Fiver center column GS5510S. ​ 
The taller one, 151cm, but with *4 leg sections* is the GT5540LS. ​ 
If you take a center column, get a 'rapid' one and not a geared one 
(which would be less stabile and weigh more).​ 
If you're meticulous about stability, add 3-shoe sets, for use according 
to the terrain  
a) Stainless Spikes, long or short, and b) All terrain shoes (for mud, 
snow, sand)  G1410.130B3 .​ 
Get a bag + strap, or a strap only, to carry it.​ 
Don't touch the camera or tripod while releasing the shutter. 
Get a remote release, or use the self timer.
Lock up the mirror and wait a few seconds before releasing the shutter.​ 
What I said about using an umbrella to block wind wasn't a joke. 
Or, block some wind with your body, spreading your jacket sideways.​


----------



## ironsidephoto (Aug 1, 2008)

My question relates to this one. I'm going to be backpacking some in the Tibet/Bhutan/Nepal region in a few months. I won't have room/weight to spare to carry a tripod, but I am looking into a monopod--specifically, a hiking staff-type monopod that can convert to a tripod. The best one I've found is the Trekpod Go, but it's a bit pricey. Anyone have tips on this?

http://www.trek-tech.com/products/trekpods.html

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2008)

ironsidephoto said:


> My question relates to this one. I'm going to be backpacking some in the Tibet/Bhutan/Nepal region in a few months. *I won't have room/weight to spare to carry a tripod*, but I am looking into a monopod--specifically, a hiking staff-type monopod that can convert to a tripod. The best one I've found is the Trekpod Go, but it's a bit pricey. Anyone have tips on this?
> 
> http://www.trek-tech.com/products/trekpods.html
> 
> Thanks!


 Make room!  Seriously, one of the compact CF models from Gitzo, Benbo or Manfrotto with a small ballhead will weigh less than five pounds and cost maybe $4-500.  This is going to be prime territory for panoramas and long-exposure sunrise/sunset shots.  Get yourself a good quality hiking staff which is only a hiking staff, and a camera support which is only a camera support.


----------



## usayit (Aug 1, 2008)

Backpackers are very serious about the size and weight of what they carry.  If he packs a tripod, it will most likely displace something of importance... like what?  well.. stove.. cloths.. food..   So making room might not be an option.  The first thing we need to know is what camera is being brought along.   We need to know how much weight we are discussing.  

The local camera shop sells the trek-pod.  As much as I like design concept, I wasn't too impressed by the products implimentation.  It felt like such a compromise that it didn't do either (walking stick or tripod) very well.  Then again, I require a good walking stick for long walks due to an injury.  As such, I am biased towards comfort over functionality as a monopod.  

Find a monopod/walking stick that makes you comfortable.  Many walking staffs at the sporting good stores are equipped with a screw from which you can attach a small ball head.  Height adjustment is usually limited but it might be good enough.  Some monopods will be ideal functionality wise but too heavy. Your arms will let you know once your miles out in the middle of nowhere.  Only you can decide how much comfort you require versus monopod functionality.  Then take along some rubber strapes like these: http://www.bongoties.com/.  You can create a good platform from which to shoot from by taking your monopod/walking stick and strapping it to a tree, stump, fence, sign post or whatever you find in the woods.  You can even create a tripod by strapping another two sticks to your monopod/walking stick (and tilting the head).

For me, I ended up with the Gitzo monotrek.  Its design is closer to that of a walking stick rather than a monopod but works very well for me.   Unfortunately, you need to be careful of weight ratings which the monotrek is limited to 4lbs.  It comes with a small ball head.  I made a rubber foot for it for times when I'm walking on pavement (it comes with a fixed steel tip).  I also placed some tape at the bottom of the foam handle to keep it from sliding down during humid days.


----------



## PNA (Aug 1, 2008)

On my excursions I carry a Manfrotto 679B MONOPOD along with a few small shock cords which combined can be attached to almost anything for stability. I put a Manfrotto 3229 quick release head (new number is 234RC) on top for mounting and swiveling. And it doubles as a walking staff. The Manfrotto 682B looks a bit unstable with the thin legs???

Have a great trip.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2008)

I did/do long distance backpacking with full gear (survival and photography - wise). On recent trips I always took a proper but not to heavy tripod with me. A monopod is only of limited use for the landscape photographer IMHO, since you will need some long exposures. Monopods are good for sports and sometimes wildlife, but you can do without them or improvise. but it is hard to do without a proper tripod.

it does not have to be heavy or super stable since you can always stabilise it with your backpack attached to it. make sure it has a hook where you can attach the backpack to stabilise it when in use.

will try to find that image which explains how i carry my gear...



cgennoe said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am planning to do quite a bit of backpacking throughtout asia over the next year (teacher in Korea
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2008)

That is survival gear for spring until fall in the tundra/and southern arctic regions. Food for 2 weeks, tent, and all you need plus about 6kg of photographic equipment ... adding up to over 30 kg.

you get used to the pain 

Here we go:







in action:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Aug 1, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> That is survival gear for spring until fall in the tundra/and southern arctic regions. Food for 2 weeks, tent, and all you need plus about 6kg of photographic equipment ... adding up to over 30 kg.
> 
> you get used to the pain
> 
> ...




but your not using your tripod....


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> but your not using your tripod....



well, how do you think i got that shot of myself? 

just kidding, there is actually no image showing me using my tripod ever  i think. this was bright daylight, short exposure, so no tripod used.


----------



## PNA (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone has excellent advice on backpacking and gear, it's Alex!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2008)

PNA said:


> If anyone has excellent advice on backpacking and gear, it's Alex!!!



I am sure there are others 

And I am mainly good at cold-country backpacking. I'd not show good performance in the desert or in similar places


----------



## ironsidephoto (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies. i forgot to mention--i'm a college student, and am definitely not going to spend hundreds of dollars on a tripod for this trip. most of the trip (a semester-long study abroad) will not focus on photography nor be backpacking. i was looking for a monopod because it would attach much more easily to my backpack. the reason i liked the trekpod go was because the bottom portion expanded out into a tripod. 

i use a D200 and have a couple of lenses (70-300 being the largest)

again, here is the type of monopod i'm looking at

http://www.trek-tech.com/products/trekpods.html
the 'go' version

it won't be used as a hiking staff as the first priority. 

thanks.


----------



## Overread (Aug 1, 2008)

most peole agree that a tripod monopod is a little to unbalanced to really support a DSLR freestanding so you have to keep your hand on it; and at that height of pole I think you lose most of the advantage of having 3 legs as opposed to one.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Aug 1, 2008)

I understand that it won't have the full stability/features of a full-fledged tripod, but I just want a little extra stability when I need it. most of the time i probably won't even use it, except for when I know i'll need a longer exposure. i'd take a tripod if i could. . .


----------



## usayit (Aug 1, 2008)

Look at the height at which the "tripod" section of the trek-pod is compared to the height of the single "neck".  Look at the width of teh trek-pod's stance compared to the height.  Furthmore, the "legs" of the trek-pod are kept together in monopod position by a velcro strap which doesn't hold firmly.  

Give me a good monopod with a ball head.  Add two strudy sticks.  Strap it all together..  I guarantee you I can "make" a sturdier "tripod" and still have a better monopod.


----------



## PNA (Aug 1, 2008)

usayit said:


> Look at the height at which the "tripod" section of the trek-pod is compared to the height of the single "neck". Look at the width of teh trek-pod's stance compared to the height. Furthmore, the "legs" of the trek-pod are kept together in monopod position by a velcro strap which doesn't hold firmly.
> 
> Give me a good monopod with a ball head. Add two strudy sticks. Strap it all together.. I guarantee you I can "make" a sturdier "tripod" and still have a better monopod.


 



I'm with you.....don't forget the shock cords.


Your need to show your Ferrari.......!!!


----------



## usayit (Aug 1, 2008)

PNA said:


> I'm with you.....don't forget the shock cords.
> 
> 
> Your need to show your Ferrari.......!!!



Its in storage along with my 1200mm Canon L.


----------



## snowalker (Aug 6, 2008)

Tripod. But if you use VR lenses it's perfect a monopod...


----------



## cgennoe (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got back from shooting the sunrise on the peak of Mt. Fugi. It was nothing short of incredible! I would recommend anyone fortunate enough to visit Japan to take it on. It is worth it. 

I actually decided on the Gitzo 1540 CF tripod with the 1178M ballhead. This combo is so light its hard to believe. The tripod itself can support 17 lbs, so even in the windy conditions at the top I was able to hang my backbag on the bottom and shield the tripod from the wind to come up with a sharp exposure. 
Next year I will be travelling throughout SE Asia in search of temples and sunsets. I have heard that many locales are not tripod friendly.. I had a thought>why not just extend one of the legs and turn that tripod into a monopod. Any thoughts?
The idea of attaching a monopod to a secure item with cords is really good. I think this could be done with heavy duty elastics too. 
Thanks to all who responded to my original question!

Colin  



usayit said:


> Backpackers are very serious about the size and weight of what they carry. If he packs a tripod, it will most likely displace something of importance... like what? well.. stove.. cloths.. food.. So making room might not be an option. The first thing we need to know is what camera is being brought along. We need to know how much weight we are discussing.
> 
> The local camera shop sells the trek-pod. As much as I like design concept, I wasn't too impressed by the products implimentation. It felt like such a compromise that it didn't do either (walking stick or tripod) very well. Then again, I require a good walking stick for long walks due to an injury. As such, I am biased towards comfort over functionality as a monopod.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben-71 (Aug 9, 2008)

"I have heard that many locales are not tripod friendly.. 
I had a thought>
why not just extend one of the legs and turn that tripod 
into a monopod. Any thoughts?"
​That's the obvious thing to do.

It's also the short way to take a quick shot (for whatever resason), 
while still gaining the support of a monopod.


----------



## usayit (Aug 9, 2008)

cgennoe said:


> I just got back from shooting the sunrise on the peak of Mt. Fugi. It was nothing short of incredible! I would recommend anyone fortunate enough to visit Japan to take it on. It is worth it.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



Great!! Glad you had a good trip.

Yes.. you can extend a tripod's legs and use it a monopod.  Works just fine.

Btw... The Gitzo 1540 is one of the best tripods for lightweight traveling... congrats on your purchase.  The problem with it is that it is out of the budget for so many people.  Me .. I've been saving for the 1550T.  Even lighter than the 1540 but does not have the capacity.


----------

